# Realm für Neuanfang?



## Raddl (22. November 2007)

HI leute 

meine Freundin und ich suchen einen Neuen server zum wohlfühlen. Zur Zeit sind wir auf Alexstrazsa und nun suchen wir einen anderen Realm der PvE orientiert ist (wenige oder gar keine raids auf haupstädte und nicht allzuviel PvP). 

Könnt ihr uns da was empfehlen? 

Suchen: 
- PvE Realm (Allianz) 
- nette und hilfsbereite Gilden und Spieler 
- Ein Server wo auch instanzen im non hero modus häufig gespielt werden 

eben einfach einen netten Realm 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Infos von euch

mfg
Raddl


----------



## Dagonzo (22. November 2007)

Das gibts eigentlich gar nicht mehr, weil es seit 10 Monaten auch keine neuen Server/Realms mehr gegeben hat. Also z.B. häufig non Hero kannst eigentlich kaum noch machen, ausser die Inzen vielleicht, wo der Schlüssel für Kara gebraucht wird. Also auf normal geht da nur noch recht wenig. 
Gerade jetzt, wo mit Patch 2.3 sich einiges geändert hat, wie z.B. tägliche Quests für Heroische Inzen und zusätzliche Hero-Marken die es dafür gibt. Ist zumindest aus meiner Sicht so. Kann sein, dass es vielleicht auch noch Server gibt, auf denen das nicht so ist. Glaube ich aber kaum, weil mein Server, auf dem ich zur Zeit spiele, zu den jüngsten gehört.


----------



## Mashiki (22. November 2007)

Nett überall ist es nett auf Hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein es gibt überall spinner und nette Leute. 

Gilden ist das gleiche. 


Non heroische Instanzen wirst du mit 70 fast kaum mehr bewältigen, da es ja kaum mehr Anreiz mehr gibt. Und  die intanzen abfarmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nach dem 5 mal hat man alles oder es hängt einem zum Hals raus. 



Ergo such die nen Server aus und versuch dein Glück.


----------



## Carathas (24. November 2007)

Hi Raddl

Also ich weiss nicht wie das andere auf dem Realm Lordaeron sehen, aber ich fühl mich da eigentlich sehr wohl. Raids auf Hauptstädte hab ich mit meinem schon länger 70er selten bis gar nicht erlebt. Und es gibt doch noch viele Spieler auf dem Realm die noch nicht am Karazhan raiden sind und auch noch Spass finden in non heroic Instanzen. Der Realm ist einer der jüngeren die halt mit bc aufgemacht wurden. Das Problem ist eher halt Tanks und Healer für Inis zu finden. Die Heiler sind da eher dünn gesät und wenn dann schon in anderen Gilden untergebracht und halt eben schon in Kara oder heroic. Ich weiss nicht wie ausgeprägt dieses Problem auf anderen Realms ist...

Die Populationsdichte ist auch angenehm. Der Realm ist nicht überfüllt aber es geht doch einiges in den Städten und so.

Ja was soll man da noch sagen, ausser das es schon spät ist und ich schon lange in die heia sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Carathas


----------



## klane_mieze (26. November 2007)

Carathas schrieb:


> Hi Raddl
> 
> Also ich weiss nicht wie das andere auf dem Realm Lordaeron sehen, aber ich fühl mich da eigentlich sehr wohl. Raids auf Hauptstädte hab ich mit meinem schon länger 70er selten bis gar nicht erlebt. Und es gibt doch noch viele Spieler auf dem Realm die noch nicht am Karazhan raiden sind und auch noch Spass finden in non heroic Instanzen. Der Realm ist einer der jüngeren die halt mit bc aufgemacht wurden. Das Problem ist eher halt Tanks und Healer für Inis zu finden. Die Heiler sind da eher dünn gesät und wenn dann schon in anderen Gilden untergebracht und halt eben schon in Kara oder heroic. Ich weiss nicht wie ausgeprägt dieses Problem auf anderen Realms ist...
> 
> ...



*/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

also Lordaeron ist ein netter Server wo man auch mit etwas Glück ne nette  fähige Gruppe für Nonheroics findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vieles passiert zwar Gildenintern aber gesucht werden ständig Leute.
Meine Gilde ist zb 105 Mann/frau groß und wir haben etliche Pärchen...
-sind zwischen 16 und 52 Jahre alt und leben in Harmonie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben den üblichen Schnickschnack (HP, TS (ohne Pflicht) und natürlich die Gildenbank voller Buffessen für inis usw^^)
wir nehmen nur Leute auf nach einem Gespräch mit dem Bewerber (nicht wegen Equip oder Skillung sondern WEIL wir wissen wollen wer zu uns kommt und was dieser jenige (die jenigen) für erwartungen/vorstellungen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wir sind zum Teil in Karazhan und zum Teil in Heroic Inis aber finden genausoviel Spaß an ner netten Abendlichen Runde im Schattenlaby oder von mir aus auch ZH oder Bota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einige von uns sind noch "jünger" in den Inis und vom lvl her aber diese Erwarten auch nicht das die hohen sie auf 70 ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei Interesse an der Gilde w mich Ruhig mal ingame auf Lordaeron an (Klanemieze/Killermieze) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Einfach nen lvl 1 Cha erstellen zum kennenlernen^^)
würden uns sehr freuen dich/euch bei uns Willkommen zu heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Mieze


----------



## klane_mieze (26. November 2007)

Da das editieren nicht klappen will...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben keine forumpflich, Tspflicht, Online-pflicht oder Raidpflicht^^
lg Mieze


----------

